# Ask II Archive



## LLW (May 19, 2006)

I can no longer find the Ask II archive. Has it been removed or am I just not seeing it?


----------



## Makai Guy (May 19, 2006)

We've had no II participation since we went to the new software and server in June '05.   The Ask II stuff is on the OLD bbs.


----------



## LLW (May 19, 2006)

Thanks, Doug. Before your link I couldn't find the old BBS. Now I have bookmarked the url. Is that going to be kept for a while?


----------



## Makai Guy (May 19, 2006)

LLW said:
			
		

> Thanks, Doug. Before your link I couldn't find the old BBS. Now I have bookmarked the url. Is that going to be kept for a while?



For a while, yes.  But I can't tell you what 'a while' means.  At some point the old board will be thought to be of no further use and will be taken down.


----------



## LLW (May 21, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> For a while, yes.  But I can't tell you what 'a while' means.  At some point the old board will be thought to be of no further use and will be taken down.



If and when that happens, would it be possible to archive Ask II on the new bbs? (Assuming we won't have a server problem any more.)


----------



## Bill4728 (May 27, 2006)

*Ask II forum available for viewing?*

Is the old Ask II forum available for viewing? I know the info in there is old but there are somethings I'd like to try and find.

TIA


----------



## Makai Guy (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Ask II forum available for viewing?*



			
				Bill4728 said:
			
		

> Is the old Ask II forum available for viewing? I know the info in there is old but there are somethings I'd like to try and find.
> 
> TIA



I have merged this post into an existing, similar thread.


----------

